# san destin



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

tried to fish san destin....but looked like a desert for wild life...however did see a manatee...damned thing in open water....had to consult life guard to make sure we both saw the same thing...anyway is this area worth fishing?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

The old man in the fly department at Bass Pro over there is really helpful and he will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I also saw a manatee fishing out of panama city yesterday around 2 in afternoon on the sand bar.I bet it was the same one.


----------

